# how tall is menuhin?



## camus (Jun 24, 2010)

just curious
anyone has idea how tall he is? i was watching his video on youtube and it seems that he is really tall and strong.


----------



## Mike Saville (Mar 30, 2010)

I did a couple of concerts with him at the Festival Hall just before he died. He did have a slight stoop at this stage but even then would have been 5'11ish. I would think he would have been around 6'2" or something of that order. And strong yes. Not muscular but strong presence.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Not tall OR strong - he's been dead for 11 years.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

camus said:


> ...it seems that he is really tall and strong.


Can't speak for the height issue- but I read that he was a serious yoga practitioner, and so it's possible that he had a deceptively high level of fitness.

Wouldn't at all be surprised to learn that he was much stronger than you'd expect given his appearance.


----------

